Ask HN: Should you accept LinkedIn invitations from people you don't know? - peter_d_sherman
======
steffan
Beyond the questionable / debatable social cues, this is a potential security
risk, and not necessarily for you. One common social engineering technique is
to gain credibility with a target's colleagues and friends before attempting
to contact the target.

By accepting invitations from people unknown to you personally you could be
unwittingly facilitating a social engineering attack on a friend, colleague or
co-worker.

------
peter_d_sherman
That is, are there downsides to accepting LinkedIn invitations from people you
don't know? If so, what are they?

~~~
satvikpendem
Perhaps, if they have an interesting justification for doing so, I could see
accepting it. They might just be young-faced individuals that want to increase
their network and you might have a mutual sharing of ideas.

